# Cigarettes, which brand should I buy?



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_
Healthy people with healthy advices go away  

What is the best brand ? I will start smoking occasionally and I don´t know which brand I should buy. I just see "ultra light" out there and I don´t like the idea. I am considering regular Marlboro. _


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 4, 2004)

Why don't you just stain your teeth, make your clothes smell like shit, and stop brushing your teeth, it would basically be the same as smoking.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _
> occasionally_


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 4, 2004)

That smell never goes away.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_I hate that smell too, anyway...  _


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 4, 2004)

Vieope, just give me the money and I will kick you in the nuts instead.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _
> occasionally _





> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _
> occasionally _





> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _
> occasionally _





> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _
> occasionally _





> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _
> occasionally _



_Damn it  _


----------



## Spitfire (May 4, 2004)

OK, This is bad for me to talk about I quit smokeing over 7 months ago I started to smoke when I drank, well now I do also when I smoke, but any who Im cutting back again, I smoke like three a day. Anyway to answer your question, Marlboro's are good, Marlbro Lights tastes better. But My Favorite grit is Parlement lights, if you want stronger get regular. But Kamels Are are great. They make Turkish gold, Wich are like candy they are so good but I ant smoke more than five in a week, Im just weird. 
But I hope this doesnt help you at all Vieope. But youve always help me with my questions. So thats that.


----------



## X Ring (May 4, 2004)

you should just get some rolling paper and tobacco and roll your own, no filters, its more hardcore


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 4, 2004)

No, Virginia Slim Menthols are what a real man smokes.


----------



## supertech (May 4, 2004)

Smoke cigars


----------



## X Ring (May 4, 2004)

or get some cloves.  They are good for you


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_Finally .... 
Thanks *Spitfire* 
Anyone else?  _


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_ Oh... make my own ? I never thought of that . _


----------



## Spitfire (May 4, 2004)

Cloves, UHHHUUHH...


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> Smoke cigars



_Teach me first.  I´ve always wanted to smoke it. _


----------



## Spitfire (May 4, 2004)

American Spirits... good shit


----------



## Spitfire (May 4, 2004)

No cigars, Unless they are wrapped around some bud


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> you should just get some rolling paper and tobacco and roll your own, no filters, its more hardcore


_Everybody will think that it is marijuana. Not good to walk around here with one of thoose.  _


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> No cigars, Unless they are wrapped around some bud



_I don´t understand. _


----------



## BigKev75 (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _I don´t understand. _



Bud = Marijuana, weed, etc

I like menthol so I smoked Marlboro menthol lights. I smoked newports along time ago but there strong.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)




----------



## X Ring (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Everybody will think that it is marijuana. Not good to walk around here with one of thoose.  _




No man you dont roll it like a blunt.  You can roll it to look like a cigarette but they are definitely harsh


----------



## Sandra (May 4, 2004)

I used to smoke American Spirits....


----------



## Pitboss (May 4, 2004)

Take it from someone who knows........ "DON"T " just don't smoke.  oh yeah I occasionaly smoke, or I only smoke when I drink. This turns into a few a day habit, then it's 1/2 a pack a day, before you know it you've been smoking for 20 years a pack or more a day. Every day you light one up and hate it. Hate the habit. Hate that you have tried and tried to quit but always find some lame ass excuse to keep doing it.  You got out with friends and you are the outsider. You outside in the rain, the cold, the heat to light one up. 

It's a sick, disgusting, unhealthy habit period.


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Healthy people with healthy advices go away
> _



so, you want everyone on this board to go away?

smoking is the dumbest thing you could start doing, I cannot believe that you have the audacity to post such a stupid ass question on a board like this.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 4, 2004)

If you just want to look cool, you could go buy one of those candy cigarettes.


----------



## Sandra (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> If you just want to look cool, you could go buy one of those candy cigarettes.



I used to love those!  Havent seen those in years...


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> If you just want to look cool, you could go buy one of those candy cigarettes.



Did you ever have those bubble gum ones wrapped in paper?  You'd blow on them and some kind of powder would shoot out the end, simulating cigarette smoke.  What a great way to introduce kids to the joys of smoking!!


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> If you just want to look cool, you could go buy one of those candy cigarettes.



smoking makes you look cool?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 4, 2004)

IAB-Those are precisely the ones I was talking about.  So funny what they used to get away with.

Prince-No, smoking does not make you look cool, sorta like smoking candy ones would not either.


----------



## Spitfire (May 4, 2004)

I think 'I' look cool with a candy 'King' grit hangin out my mouth


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Prince-No, smoking does not make you look cool, sorta like smoking candy ones would not either.



I think smoking makes people look like idiots.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 4, 2004)

I don't think that they are idiots, just that they are at least kinda gross.  While walking to work today I got caught behind a guy smoking in front of me and I was so pissed.  That smell is so gross and don't even get me started on the flicking of the butts.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> I think smoking makes people look like idiots.



I feel pity for them because they are SLAVES to the cigarette.  I also wonder "What the hell are they thinking??"

Half the women in my department at work smoke.  Every 90 minutes or so they have to drop what they are doing to go out for a smoke.  It must suck to have cigarettes run your life like that.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> Every 90 minutes or so they have to drop what they are doing to go out for a smoke.




Now if we could only teach them to crave head like that the world would be a better place.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> I cannot believe that you have the audacity to post such a stupid ass question on a board like this.


_What happened to that old saying "there is no such thing as a stupid question, specially in the Open chat?"  

Anyway, it does look good someone smoking. Not "cool" but stylish. _


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I feel pity for them because they are SLAVES to the cigarette.


_Believe me when I say that some people that smoke are not addicted to it.  _


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Believe me when I say that some people that smoke are not addicted to it.  _



sorry - but I don't believe you.    it can take a long time...but it's bound to happen.  at first i only smoked once or twice a week at most (when I went "out").  that lasted a LONG time (maybe a year?)  i was sure i wasn't addicted and i probably wasn't except to the ritual of it at that point.

then i had roomates who smoked and one day i grabbed one from the pack on the coffee table.  seemed sort of relaxing...something to do to unwind after work.  i didn't smoke during the day.  in fact, i didn't even buy cigarettes.  i just smoked one, maybe 2 at night after work. 

but years went by and soon i was smoking close to a pack a day.  even then i never smoked during the work day.  (i was embarrassed someone would see me - seriously).  i never smoked in my car (it stunk) and i didn't smoke in my apartment (who wants the blinds to turn yellow and the place to smell like an ashtray)

my point is - it will sneak up on you.  even though i didn't smoke at home or in my car or during the work day i was still smoking and doing all of the damage and one day (who knows which one?) i HAD gotten addicted even though i started off smoking once a week.  

why risk it.  i see no benefit at all.


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> Anyway, it does look good someone smoking. Not "cool" but stylish.



not in this country, it just looks dumb. 

it was cool and stylish back in the 50's and 60's, but now that we are well aware of the health risks most people think it's a very nasty and stupid habit.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Anyway, it does look good someone smoking. Not "cool" but stylish. _



Perhaps in Brazil, but very few Americans over the age of 16 view smoking as "cool."  If it was cool, it would not be banned in public buildings, restaurants, and bars in some cities.  Most non-smokers don't even want to get a whiff of cigarette smoke.  I even hate when I am stopped at a traffic light with my windows down and the car in front of me has someone smoking in it.


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2004)

*Smoking and health*

What in cigarette smoke causes disease?
Cigarette smoke is composed of a large number of different substances that affect many parts of the body. Cigarette ???tar??? ??? a short name for the condensed solid particles in smoke ??? contains about 4,000 known chemicals, including poisons, and 50 cancer-causing substances. Many have been linked to disease. Some of the chemicals and poisonous gases in cigarette smoke are:

arsenic
acetone (used in paint stripper and nail polish remover)
ammonia
carbon monoxide
cyanide
mercury
nicotine
lead
Heart and circulatory disease, lung and other cancers, emphysema and chronic bronchitis have been linked with a number of these substances.

How cigarettes are harmful
The moment the smoke from cigarettes touches the lips, it begins to attack living cells. It continues to do so wherever it goes:

mouth
tongue
throat
esophagus
air passages
lungs
stomach
The cigarette???s breakdown products eventually reach the:

bladder
pancreas
kidneys
breast
colon
cervix
Nicotine
Nicotine (found naturally in tobacco plants) is a powerful stimulant to the brain and central nervous system. It is extremely addictive. When inhaling cigarette smoke:

The smoker gets an immediate, concentrated dose of nicotine in the bloodstream.
Nicotine hits the brain within 10 seconds ??? faster than mainlining heroin.
Nicotine causes blood pressure to rise and increases heart rate.
Nicotine may also have a depressant effect.
The first daily dose of nicotine stimulates the large bowel while curbing appetite and slowing digestion. It lowers skin temperature and reduces blood circulation in the legs and arms. This makes the heart work harder. Nicotine is very poisonous if consumed in large amounts and may cause nausea in new smokers or any smoker who gets too much of it.


Sixty milligrams of nicotine taken at one time will kill the average adult human being by paralysing breathing. The reason it doesn't kill smokers quickly is that it is taken in tiny doses, which are quickly metabolized and excreted by the body.

Carbon monoxide in cigarette smoke
Carbon monoxide in smoke replaces the oxygen in red blood cells. This forms a chemical called carboxyhemoglobin (COHb). When you smoke, nicotine causes the heart to work harder while the carboxyhemoglobin takes away the oxygen your heart then needs more of to work properly. Carbon monoxide also promotes cholesterol deposits in arteries. 

If you smoke cigarettes and don't inhale, is there any danger?
Yes. All smokers have an increased risk of lip, mouth, and tongue cancer ??? no matter what they smoke. And all smokers, even those who don't inhale ??? including pipe and cigar smokers ??? have an increased risk of lung cancer.


Lung cancer is more common among cigarette smokers because cigarette smoke, which is acidic, must be inhaled to get a higher impact from nicotine.


In comparison, pipe and cigar smoke, which is alkaline, releases nicotine to enter the bloodstream via the mouth. As a result, pipe and cigar smokers are more likely to develop cancer of the lip, mouth and tongue.

Are bad effects of inhaling temporary?
Most are. But in smokers, effects of inhaling are repetitive and cumulative ??? a pack-a-day smoker inhales smoke about 73,000 times a year. If this continues year after year, the smoker's chances for contracting a smoking related disease are substantially increased.

Can a person smoke a small number of cigarettes without risk?
No. Every cigarette may cause some harm to the body. Even relatively light smoking may cause lung damage. However, most smokers seem to find it difficult to smoke only a few cigarettes. The more cigarettes smoked over time, the higher the risk of developing smoking-related disease.

Is damage caused by smoking permanent?
Not if the smoker stops soon enough. In smokers who have stopped before the onset of irreversible heart and circulatory disease, the body begins to repair itself.

Here???s how:

After 6 months, coughing, sinus congestion, tiredness and shortness of breath improve. 
After 1 year, your risk of a smoking-related heart attack is reduced in half. 
After 10 to 15 years of non-smoking, your risk of heart attack is about the same as that of someone who has never smoked. 
Smokers??? cough
The irritating substances in smoke prompt the protective mechanisms of the air passages and lungs to work against them. This causes coughing.


The well-known early morning cough of smokers is a different issue altogether. Cigarette smoke has an anesthetic effect on cilia (tiny hair-like structures lining the airways) that normally beat outward, forcing foreign matter from the lungs. When cilia stop, some of the poisons in the smoke remain in the lungs. During the hours of sleep, the cilia recover and begin working again. When smokers wake up, they cough because their lungs are attempting to clear the deposits of the previous day's smoking. When cilia are repeatedly exposed to smoke over a long period of time their action is permanently destroyed. Smokers' lungs will then be more exposed to damage than before.


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2004)

*Smoking and lung cancer*

It is estimated that smoking is responsible for 30% of all cancer deaths and is related to more than 85% of lung cancer cases.

What in cigarettes causes lung cancer?
According to Health Canada (2002), 50 cancer-causing substances (also called carcinogens) have been found in tobacco smoke.

Do all cigarette smokers get lung cancer?
No. People react differently to the 4,000 chemicals contained in cigarette smoke depending on their genetic and biological make-up. However, the risk of developing lung cancer increases sharply the more you smoke and the longer you smoke. According to Canadian Cancer Statistics 2003, 1 in 11 men and 1 in 18 women will develop lung cancer in their lifetime. While cigarette smokers may get diseases other than lung cancer, the fact is inescapable; cigarette smokers die younger than non-smokers.

What are the chances of being cured of lung cancer?
The five-year survival rate from lung cancer is less than 15%. Most forms of the disease develop gradually and do not produce any symptoms until far advanced. It is often difficult to detect lung cancer early enough for a cure. However, in most cases, lung cancer can be prevented - by not smoking.

Non-smokers and lung cancer
Lung cancer is rare in non-smokers. 1999 studies estimated that about 300 Canadians die from lung cancer as a result of long-term exposure to the tobacco smoked by other people at home, at work and in other locations. A small number of lung cancers may also be due to exposure to certain chemicals at work or to radon gas.


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2004)

*Smoking and other diseases *

Do cigarettes cause other lung diseases?
Yes. Cigarette smoking is recognized as the major cause of emphysema ??? a chronic lung disease that gradually destroys the lung???s ability to breathe. All adults start with about 85 square metres of interior lung surface filled with thousands of tiny air sacs. In emphysema, the walls between the sacs break down, creating larger and fewer sacs ??? gradually diminishing interior lung surface. The process appears to advance with continued cigarette smoking. Eventually, lung surface is so small that patients spend most of their energy in trying to breathe. Emphysema cripples its victims and kills over 1,000 Canadians each year.

Does cigarette smoking affect the heart?
Yes. Smokers have a 70% greater chance of dying from coronary heart disease than non-smokers. Among people younger than 65, smoking causes 45% of coronary heart disease in men and 40% in women. Among people 65 or older, smoking causes 15% of coronary heart disease in men and 9% in women.

Additional risks
According to the U.S. Surgeon General, smoking cigarettes is ???the primary cause of drug interactions in man???. This means the effects of any medications taken by a patient may be changed or be made ineffective by smoking. Diagnostic tests may give inaccurate results in smokers.


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2004)

those articles were copied from: 
http://www.cancer.ca/ccs/internet/standard/0,3182,3172_367563__langId-en,00.html


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> If you smoke cigarettes and don't inhale, is there any danger?



_I don´t understand how a person can smoke something without inhaling it. Is that even possible ?_



> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> sorry - but I don't believe you.


_It is like any other drug. Some people get addicted to it some people don´t. 

Anyway, I am planning to smoke something like 2 to 5 cigarettes per week. It is almost like passive smoking.  _


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

i'm pretty sure a substance (nicotene) is either physically addictive or it isn't.  i'm not talking about the psychological aspect.  it's a drug - it isn't about strength of character.  (once you start that is)

i smoked 2-3 cigarettes a week for literally a year.  then it bumped up to about 10 a week.  but somewhere after that i had to really deal with the fact that no matter how many qualifiers i put on it (not smoking during work, not smoking at home or in my car) i was a smoker. 

it's hard to understand why someone would deliberately plan and decide to take up smoking like it's a new hobby or something.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_
I still think that a drug can´t be addictive for all people. I have seen friends that are not addicted to it at all.


*nikegurl* How did you start smoking? _


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2004)

isn't it a scientific fact that Nicotine is physically addictive?


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

yes.  it's a DRUG and it's a scientific fact that it is physically addictive.  the whole habit/psycholocigal aspect is its own thing in my opinion.

i'm telling you vieope - i would ALWAYS say i wasn't addicted since i would work 10 hours without a cigarette, etc.  but i was wrong.

i definitely think discipline and self control and all that can make quitting easier for some people than for others but nicotene is a drug and it is proven to be physically addictive.  that's why so many people will say they DO want to quit but have such a hard time.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_How did you quit it ? Discipline and self-control, psychological weapons. Every drug user from a higlhy " physically addictive" drug use therapy, support groups and so on.. Do you get my point?  _


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

i kept getting sinus infections.  my last one was bad and i was too sick to WANT to smoke so when i got better i kept going (with not smoking)  i think the early days of quitting are hardest b/c the physical nicotene cravings are strongest.  when those lessen you still have the psycholical triggers to deal with.  

by the way - not true that every drug user from a highly addictive drug uses support groups to "recover".


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> by the way - not true that every drug user from a highly addictive drug uses support groups to "recover".


_Besides psychological weapons, what do they use ? _


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

there are 2 major aspects of addiction - physical and psychological.  some drugs are VERY psycholocically addictive (cocaine) and others are VERY physically addictive (heroine comes to mind).  i'd venture to say all (nearly all?) are a combination of both.

everyone is different and i know support groups can be wonderful things.  i also know that there are recovered addicts who did not recover b/c of a 12 step program.

i only know of 1 example personally.  the woman is now in her early 60s and she is a recovered heroine addict.  (over 30 years sober).  she got sober when she was sent to prison (not to therapy).

anyway - you'll do what you will.  i sure did and i definitely did know better.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_Thanks *nikegurl*, I know the you want what is best for me even though we don´t know each other.  


I am just really curious to see some evidence that it is not a thing that can be managed by self-control. I always hear about physically addictive drugs, I want to know what changes in your body. If something changes. Anybody with an answer? _


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

i think something can be both physically addictive AND manageable by self control.  does that make sense?  the physical addiction just makes it that much harder.

nicotene does lead to cravings for physiological reasons but that doesn't mean you have no ability to "resisit" them.  i'm sure somewhere there's a smoker who doesn't increase the number of cigarettes they smoke over time...but they would be an exception and not "typical".  i thought i'd be the exception too but like i said - i ended up smoking almost a pack a day.

addiction is some complicated stuff.  so many factors come into play and we're all individuals. 

be well.


----------



## tomas101 (May 4, 2004)

LOL...why do u wanna start smoking...this is kinda weird....but smoke something menthol...they make u start coughing up blood quicker than regualr ciggerattes


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tomas101 *_
> LOL...why do u wanna start smoking...this is kinda weird....



exactly what I was thinking? 

if anything should be banned it's tobacco.


----------



## maniclion (May 4, 2004)

Don't be a butthead.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 4, 2004)

CAMEL LIGHTS


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

I never understood smoking tobacco.    Its clearly bad for you and doesnt even give you a high (except for the first few times).  So basically, its bad for you, makes u smell, makes people not want to be around you, and doesnt even intoxicate you.  I dont get the point.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> CAMEL LIGHTS



_That is the kind of answer I was expecting.  _


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _That is the kind of answer I was expecting.  _



From a fitness site???


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I never understood smoking tobacco.    Its clearly bad for you and doesnt even give you a high (except for the first few times).  So basically, its bad for you, makes u smell, makes people not want to be around you, and doesnt even intoxicate you.  I dont get the point.



_ http://www.erowid.org/experiences/subs/exp_Tobacco.shtml _


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> From a fitness site???


_From the Open chat  _


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_*Var*, I just found this trailer from this upcoming movie, tell me if it is not stylish or something  It is not the reason why I am doing this but helps.

http://www.apple.com/trailers/mgm/coffee_and_cigarettes/ _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 4, 2004)

start smoking weed instead


----------



## Stickboy (May 4, 2004)

If you are serious, and I have my doubts......

Why would you even want to start?  What purpose do you have in mind? 

Drinking is WAAAaaaaayyyyyyy cooler. 

Anyway, Winstons are what I used to smoke.  I liked them.  ALOT.


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _*Var*, I just found this trailer from this upcoming movie, tell me if it is not stylish or something  It is not the reason why I am doing this but helps.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/trailers/mgm/coffee_and_cigarettes/ _



You're an advertising company's dream come true, Vieope!  

Nope...doesnt look stylish to me at all.  When I see smokers, I think of the smell, coughing, etc...


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> start smoking weed instead



_ I don´t have the right friends  _


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> Why would you even want to start?  What purpose do you have in mind?
> 
> Drinking is WAAAaaaaayyyyyyy cooler.



_I heard about a nice feeling after it. That is why I am trying. I just went out to buy some. I will try it later.

No, I don´t like alcohol yet. I get sick everytime I drink it.  _


----------



## maniclion (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _
> No, I don´t like alcohol yet. I get sick everytime I drink it.  _




If the bottle say's isopropyl on it then you're drinking the wrong stuff.


----------



## maniclion (May 4, 2004)

Don't smoke, chew.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> If the bottle say's isopropyl on it then you're drinking the wrong stuff.


_Nothing like  experience ..  _


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

How old are you, Vieope???


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_I am 4 years younger than you. _


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

Weird age to start smoking, bro.  Ok...here's my advice...smoke the entire pack tonight.  Be sure to inhale.  This will curb your curiosity for sure.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_I gonna try just one though._


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

All or nothing buddy.  Dont puss out now.  Smoke the whole pack.  Inhale deeply.  Tomorrow you'll be back to talking about fitness.  Oh...wait...do u ever talk about fitness?    j/k


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

What the hell!?!?


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Oh...wait...do u ever talk about fitness?    j/k


_Where do you think that my 2000 posts comes from?   

OFF topic: teach me some slangs, I need that for a paper to my cousin.. I tried some but they just sound stupid. What americans are talking now ? _


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> What the hell!?!?


_What?  _


----------



## maniclion (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Weird age to start smoking, bro.  Ok...here's my advice...smoke the entire pack tonight.  Be sure to inhale.  This will curb your curiosity for sure.



yea, you should have started at 12 like everyone else.  You have some catching up to do.


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

Why are you going to smoke... expirament with drugs, not cigarettes.


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> What the hell!?!?



What???


----------



## maniclion (May 4, 2004)

I remember reading somewhere that every time a smoker puts that cig. to their lips the might as well be putting the dick of one of the tobacco CEO's in their mouth.  

So V you will be sucking on that corporate cock tonight huh?


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

---------------------------




> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _What?  _






> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> What???




Look:


> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Why are you going to smoke... expirament with drugs, not cigarettes.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> I remember reading somewhere that every time a smoker puts that cig. to their lips the might as well be putting the dick of one of the tobacco CEO's in their mouth.
> 
> So V you will be sucking on that corporate cock tonight huh?


_I don´t think so.  _


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Where do you think that my 2000 posts comes from?
> 
> OFF topic: teach me some slangs, I need that for a paper to my cousin.. I tried some but they just sound stupid. What americans are talking now ? _



Unfortunately, I'm not really down with the popular slang.  Its all pretty ghetto and I'm not really into it.  Gr81 or one of the other guys here could probably help.

Actually, I could give you something from my part of America.  

**This forum is "wicked pissa" (really good)


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_


 
_Never tried tobacco ? I´ve been reading some good things about the nice effects.  If you know what I mean, of course you know what I mean ..  _


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

PreMier:  I was thinking u were shocked by my advice to V to smoke a whole back.  I'm with ya now.


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> 
> _Never tried tobacco ? I´ve been reading some good things about the nice effects.  If you know what I mean, of course you know what I mean ..  _



I've tried smoking.  The effects didnt seem nice to me at all.  You want nice effects?  PreMier and I could probably give u some better ideas.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> **This forum is "wicked pissa" (really good)


_With all the respect to the gay community but that sounds too gay..  _


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

Best I could come up with, man.

P.S.  Dont be a butt-head!


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> P.S.  Dont be a butt-head!


_Does that mean stupid or something ? I was J/K with you...  _


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> 
> _Never tried tobacco ? I´ve been reading some good things about the nice effects.  If you know what I mean, of course you know what I mean ..  _



Yes I have tried it.. but only when I ever took ecstasy.  I smoked a whole pack in one night, and got nicotine poisioning, and will never touch a cigarette again.


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Does that mean stupid or something ? I was J/K with you...  _



Its slang.  Butts are what people call the end of a cigarette.  If you smoke, you are a butt-head


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> nicotine poisioning


_What happens there ? _


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

I turned grey.  My skin didnt look good, and I was very ill.  Its basically an overdose of nicotine.  Thats why you should smoke a whole pack, to see what it really does to you.  Its a bad thing...


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_Have you ever had an enhanced experience because you mixed some drugs ? Any good stories about mixing?_


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

I dont do drugs


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I dont do drugs


_
Neither do I. 
Oh yeah. I confused you with somebody else. 
_


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

With Var


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)




----------



## LAM (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Have you ever had an enhanced experience because you mixed some drugs ? Any good stories about mixing?_



if you have nothing to do for about 2 days, 5 hits of liquid LSD and a tab of mescaline will kill some time...


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_Neo: You ever have that feeling where you're not sure if you're
awake or still dreaming?
Choi: Mm-hmm. All the time! It's called Mescaline....It's the
only way to fly. _


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 4, 2004)

Get some Cubans


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 4, 2004)

vieope i am really starting to wonder about you

Ive never seen you talk about fitness...
and you have no pics...and

now you are talking about randomly starting smoking?
who the fuck are you???
seriously


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

Vieope is a personality here on IM.  Just like the rest of us.  I have talked with him on many occasions, and I could give 2 shits who he really is.  He posts curious questions, but again he is not from the states.  Atleast he istn peddling Syntrax products.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 4, 2004)

ahh that was harsh, i still like babs....
anyway

Vieope is cool, i like him

but think about it

he's the weirdest guy that i know on here....even john h.
wouldnt compare


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> vieope i am really starting to wonder about you
> 
> Ive never seen you talk about fitness...
> ...


_I never talked about fitness ? Is that a conspiracy? My posts are invisible ?  I never saw you talk about it.
I am wondering to start smoking and asked for some help.
I don´t understand why you are acting like this. _


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

Well, I like Vieope, and what you said was a bit harsh.

So what if he is different?  Is it that big of a deal?  Like I said he lives far away, and doesnt have the luxuries that we do.  Maybe he was sheltered as a kid?  There are many places to learn about all kinds of things, and IM is one of them.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> he's the weirdest guy that i know on here....even john h.
> wouldnt compare


_Now you have to prove what you are talking about. Isn´t that because maybe I ask questions that you don´t know the answer? _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 4, 2004)

lol?
why would i care if you asked a question that i dont know the answer to?
it wouldnt be that hard, seeing as how you are like 10 years older or more?

And im not critisizing you

I love you man   (and i dont mean in the way crono and IT love each other....)


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_The main reason why I ask some questions here is because you could never imagine how different people from US are from the people of my country. Seriously. The way of thinking is completely different. _


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> I love you man


_Thanks for loving me.  _


----------



## Eggs (May 4, 2004)

He loves you like a little bunny rabbit


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_Look who is here.  Do you smoke *Eggs* ? _


----------



## david (May 4, 2004)

Shockingly enough.

* 85% of my friend's smoke when drinking and are not regular smokers.

* I went to a private party who hosted a modeling show and during the after party, the gals were all smoking!

* Quite a few fitness/BB's I know smoke and a couple are at NPC level and no, we were NOT at a party.  OK, actually, I was at one the following week.  I was SHOCKED!!!!!!

Scary enough, some trainers that I know Smoke, too!

Anyway, For Vieope's sake, they mostly smoked one form of Marlboro's.

It's your choice and do whatever you want.  Live if you will... die if you must.  But you know what?  If the left one doesn't get ya... the right one just might.  I am referring to all other things that can kill you.  Drugs, Alcohol, Obesity, Wrecklessness behavior (Hello Crash!!!  WTF is Crash anyways!!! ) etc.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_Good post *david*. Thanks  _


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> vieope i am really starting to wonder about you
> 
> Ive never seen you talk about fitness...
> ...



Vieope is a good bro!  He posts some weird stuff sometimes, but it just makes things more interesting at IM.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Vieope is a good bro!  He posts some weird stuff sometimes, but it just makes things more interesting at IM.


_Thanks *Var*.  
Anyway, weird? I don´t think so. The head of the weird departament is *kuso*.  _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 4, 2004)

guys...stop

Did you not see my other posts???
I said he was a cool guy and all.....


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

I wasnt flaming u, Cat.  Just adding my .02


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> guys...stop
> 
> Did you not see my other posts???
> I said he was a cool guy and all.....



_Don´t worry about it. I was upset at first because you were a little bit rude but it is ok now.  

BTW, how are you doing?
_


----------



## LAM (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _The main reason why I ask some questions here is because you could never imagine how different people from US are from the people of my country. Seriously. The way of thinking is completely different. _



I've been to Brazil and the people are certainly different from us here in the US.  but in regards to smoking, how so ?


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> I've been to Brazil and the people are certainly different from us here in the US.  but in regards to smoking, how so ?


_I thought that it was different in that but it is not  The same reaction some of you gave to me about it, besides the fact that I warned to not worry about healthy advices, occurred here too.
Have you ever been to Rio?  _


----------



## LAM (May 4, 2004)

yes, I was there for New Years eve back in 1989 before I left for the military.  It was an absolute blast !


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_Let´s stop talking about new years eve in Rio. It is too good to be true.. specially when you spend it swimming in Copacabana. Good memories. _


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 4, 2004)

Honestly Prince lay off about the smoking thing.  I'm sure he's aware that it's dangerous, but he's an adult, he's going to make his own stupid decisions.  And as far as you saying tobacoo should be banned if anything, aren't you the same person who went off on the government about banning pro-hormones?  I agree with you that the Federal government shouldn't have involvement with any of this shit though, it should be on a local level.  

Anyways, back to smoking   Some people drink when they smoke, I smoke when I smoke.  What I mean by that is back before I quit smoking weed we used to always smoke cloves after weed, don't know why they just seemed to taste better then.  Cubans are the best, but they're incredibly expensive.  As far as not inhaling, cigar smokers don't inhale, it's hard to explain you just kinda puff it to keep it lit and blow the smoke right back out your mouth.  Honestly though, I wouldn't smoke but I don't really have a problem with smokers, the smell doesn't bother me and unless you allergic to it or something than just back off about it.  There's a lot of other things people to do annoy others, like loud music, and cell phones, smoking is just another on a long, long, list.


----------



## david (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Good post *david*. Thanks  _



No problemo


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 4, 2004)

Personally I can???t stand being around someone who smokes period. Feels as if I can???t breathe well from the smell, very uncomfortable feeling. Interesting enough I tried my first and last cigar at about the time I was 8 years old (yup it was a Cuban cigar). Never again


----------



## david (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> Personally I can???t stand being around someone who smokes period. Feels as if I can???t breathe well from the smell, very uncomfortable feeling.



But at this point, it's unavoidable.  Until the ban tobacco (smoking)


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2004)

Seeing that Prince is the owner of this site and here to promote good health and assist body builders, he has every right to put down smoking in every way.  Smoking sucks!   This is an open discussion forum, but anyone posting messages discussing ways to harm your health should expect to be ridiculed in every way shape and form 



> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> Honestly Prince lay off about the smoking thing.  I'm sure he's aware that it's dangerous, but he's an adult, he's going to make his own stupid decisions.  And as far as you saying tobacoo should be banned if anything, aren't you the same person who went off on the government about banning pro-hormones?  I agree with you that the Federal government shouldn't have involvement with any of this shit though, it should be on a local level.
> 
> Anyways, back to smoking   Some people drink when they smoke, I smoke when I smoke.  What I mean by that is back before I quit smoking weed we used to always smoke cloves after weed, don't know why they just seemed to taste better then.  Cubans are the best, but they're incredibly expensive.  As far as not inhaling, cigar smokers don't inhale, it's hard to explain you just kinda puff it to keep it lit and blow the smoke right back out your mouth.  Honestly though, I wouldn't smoke but I don't really have a problem with smokers, the smell doesn't bother me and unless you allergic to it or something than just back off about it.  There's a lot of other things people to do annoy others, like loud music, and cell phones, smoking is just another on a long, long, list.


----------



## Spitfire (May 5, 2004)

I just wanted to say. Vieope is still and always be 'The Man' 
And thats that.
Oh yeah David, You gotta invite me to some of these parties, It sounds like you live in a much better South Florida than I do.


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2004)

just a tidbit some may find interesting.... certain beaches in California have passed ordinances to ban smoking.  i've lived here so long now that i'm always shocked when i realize that some places still let you smoke inside.  you can't smoke in any restaurants or any bars here and now they're banning smoking on beaches.   just thought some people would be surprised to know that since it's outside and all.  hard to imagine that people used to sit at their desks in offices and light up.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> As far as not inhaling, cigar smokers don't inhale, it's hard to explain you just kinda puff it to keep it lit and blow the smoke right back out your mouth.  Honestly though, I wouldn't smoke but I don't really have a problem with smokers, the smell doesn't bother me and unless you allergic to it or something than just back off about it.  There's a lot of other things people to do annoy others, like loud music, and cell phones, smoking is just another on a long, long, list.




The problem isn't annoyance.  Let's say I walk by someone smoking and am not paying attention.  I will get to inhale a good bit of that stuff that they exhale.  There are obvious ties between cigarettes and cancer so if someone were continually bombarded with that stuff, they could potentially never smoke but get the effects from it because they are always in a smokey environment.  And then there is the stench which is just an annoyance.  I never made much of a deal about it, but when I was in FL in March, I was loving that my clothes didn't smell like shit when I got home from a bar/club.

Oh, and Vieope, you are one weird mofo, but that is cool, we are all fukked up in some way.

Please tell me you are not doing this to get chicks, though.  You mentioned it being fashionable and I hope this is not why you are doing it.


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2004)

Cigarette smoking kills about 5 million each year - more than alcohol, AIDS, murder, suicide, car accidents, cocaine, heroin and house fires combined.

Ephedra has killed 164 since 1994.


----------



## Ogun (May 5, 2004)

My Dad can beat up all of your Dad's cause he's a smoker


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> I just wanted to say. Vieope is still and always be 'The Man'
> And thats that.


_Thanks.  It is good to hear that from someone who is a fan of Tarantino. BTW, did you see Vol.2 ? _



> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Please tell me you are not doing this to get chicks, though.  You mentioned it being fashionable and I hope this is not why you are doing it.


_I am doing this because I am tired to see my friends using it to relief anxiety once in a while. When something happens they just smoke one. Before social events, after stressful situations, after sex, doesn´t matter. Nicotine is proven to give you some kind of relief and it is the only thing that I can think of to carry around. I thought about OxyContin but then again I don´t do drugs...  _


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _I am doing this because I am tired to see my friends using it to relief anxiety once in a while. When something happens they just smoke one. Before social events, after stressful situations, after sex, doesn´t matter. Nicotine is proven to give you some kind of relief and it is the only thing that I can think of to carry around. I thought about OxyContin but then again I don´t do drugs...  _



Nicotine provides relief of cravings due to nicotine addiction.  Its not going to relieve the daily stress you feel now.


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

_Yes. It does.  I will look for that article.. 
what do you use to relief stress? drink something ? _


----------



## CourtQueen (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Yes. It does.  I will look for that article..
> what do you use to relief stress? drink something ? _



Um, go to the gym and workout!  I know, new idea for relieving stress.


And this is really sad.....
"I am doing this because I am tired to see my friends using it to relief anxiety once in a while. When something happens they just smoke one. Before social events, after stressful situations, after sex, doesn´t matter. Nicotine is proven to give you some kind of relief and it is the only thing that I can think of to carry around. I thought about OxyContin but then again I don´t do drugs...  "

actually pathetic.  That is like saying I need to drink at parties just so I have something in my hand.


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> Honestly Prince lay off about the smoking thing.  I'm sure he's aware that it's dangerous, but he's an adult, he's going to make his own stupid decisions.  And as far as you saying tobacoo should be banned if anything, aren't you the same person who went off on the government about banning pro-hormones?  I agree with you that the Federal government shouldn't have involvement with any of this shit though, it should be on a local level.



Why? This is a bodybuilding and fitness board, if someone is going to start a stupid thread like this I can and will say whatever I want, and so can you or anyone else. 

Smoking is one of the unhealthiest (legal) things you can do. I do not really think tobacco should be banned, what I meant by that was if anything should be banned it should be tobacco, not ephedra or andro. It's a huge contradiction, and that is why I said it.


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Seeing that Prince is the owner of this site and here to promote good health and assist body builders, he has every right to put down smoking in every way.  Smoking sucks!   This is an open discussion forum, but anyone posting messages discussing ways to harm your health should expect to be ridiculed in every way shape and form



thank you.


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> 
> And this is really sad.....
> 
> actually pathetic.


_It is not, it is just a matter of being practical. 
Can you think of something else besides going to the gym ? Gym is a good advice but it is time consuming and I can´t use that every time. _


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2004)

you would be better off drinking a beer or some wine, which can actually be healthy in moderation.

SMOKING IS VERY UNHEALTHY, STUPID, AND IT KILLS MILLIONS OF PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 5, 2004)

This has to be the most RETARDED post of all-time.

Smoking kills...it's HIGHLY physically addictive regardless of what "smaokers" say....science proves that.

Plus....as far as smoking being banned....I AGREE...inside and out...EVERYONE HAS A RIGHT TO BREATH CLEAN AIR.

Vieope...do not start smoking...and trust me...it's anything BUT cool.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 5, 2004)

You have got to be kidding Vieope.....

Stress is a mind game.  Mind over matter.  Throw out the fuqing excuses and get real.



> Why? This is a bodybuilding and fitness board, if someone is going to start a stupid thread like this I can and will say whatever I want, and so can you or anyone else.


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

Here's the deal, V...if your stress/anxiety is so bad that you're looking for such an unhealthy solution, you clearly have a problem.  I think its interesting that you are against using anti-depressents because its "drug induced, fake happiness", yet you'll start smoking hoping for the same effects.


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2004)

i've heard that heroine has a positive impact on stress levels.


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

Amphetamines are great mood enhancers, too.


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

_
Brands of cigarettes anyone? Hahaha..

The anxiety thing is not constant that is why I said I would smoke something like 4 cigarettes a month. 
I don´t buy this "smoking is bad" since we all know that the problem with everything is the excess.  
Heavy drugs users out there to agree with me on that one ? _


----------



## CourtQueen (May 5, 2004)

Var, I'm shocked!  I was sure you would say SEX.  I don't know who you are anymore.


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Brands of cigarettes anyone? Hahaha..
> _



My grandfather successfully collapsed his lungs smoking Camels (unfiltered) so go with those.


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Var, I'm shocked!  I was sure you would say SEX.  I don't know who you are anymore.



I'm trying to clean up my act a little so you'll think I'm a nice guy.


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

My dad smoked Lucky Strikes (unfiltered) for many many years.  Those must be good.  I can still remember the sound of him hacking every morning when I was a little kid.  Fortunately, he quit.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 5, 2004)

When did I say sex wasn't nice???
Oh what, I'm changing subjects again aren't I?


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

CQ needs to send Var a PM.


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> When did I say sex wasn't nice???
> Oh what, I'm changing subjects again aren't I?



_You can talk about sex. After that I will smoke one.  _


----------



## CourtQueen (May 5, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)




----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2004)

why not just smoke pot?

that will relieve stress and anxiety much better than cigarettes.


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

_Anybody to agree with me that the problem is the excess ? The same is valid for anabolics, vitamins or any drug, medicine, supplement. _


----------



## CourtQueen (May 5, 2004)

No -
The problem is with the addictive nature of the substance like FitFreak said.

edit: It is just that some have a physical/psychological makeup that make them more prone to the addiction of certain stuff......


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

I'd agree that its "worse" in excess.  Thats about it.  You came to a bodybuilding "Open Chat" and asked about something that most of us here arent into.  You have to realize youre fighting a losing battle here.  This site is full of people (for the most part) who are health conscious and not into things like smoking.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> why not just smoke pot?
> 
> that will relieve stress and anxiety much better than cigarettes.



Thats what i said
He said "he doesnt have the right friends"


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> why not just smoke pot?
> 
> that will relieve stress and anxiety much better than cigarettes.



_Like I said before, I don´t have the right friends for that.  _


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> Thats what i said
> He said "he doesnt have the right friends"


_Hahaha...  _


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

I dont understand why you need "the right friends for that", but thats another topic altogether.


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2004)

I think Vieope knows very well the dangers of smoking, but he wanted to create this thread to get some attention.  

Maybe when I get lonely and bored I should create a thread titled "does anyone know a good strain of heroin to shoot up occassionally to relieve stress?"


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I'd agree that its "worse" in excess.  Thats about it.  You came to a bodybuilding "Open Chat" and asked about something that most of us here arent into.  You have to realize youre fighting a losing battle here.  This site is full of people (for the most part) who are health conscious and not into things like smoking.



_*Var*, you have to understand that I am not here to win a battle for cigarettes. I just asked for some good brand names. That is why I said to not worry about healthy advices. _


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I dont understand why you need "the right friends for that", but thats another topic altogether.


_Here it is kind of difficult to get your hands on drugs. It is very risky. I never tried and never will do that. _


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2004)

That is the most senseless post I have read on this message board 

Asking for the best cigarette brand names on a body building forum 



> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _*Var*, you have to understand that I am not here to win a battle for cigarettes. I just asked for some good brand names. That is why I said to not worry about healthy advices. _


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Here it is kind of difficult to get your hands on drugs. It is very risky. I never tried and never will do that. _



Are you near Rio?  I heard drugs are EVERYWHERE down there.  I could be misinformed I guess.


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Like I said before, I don´t have the right friends for that.  _



first of all you do not need friends, go to a rock concert I am sure you can find a good source for your weed there.

or, go downtown, to the city, or wherever that ype of place is in Brazil, and look around....I am sure you will find a drug peddler on one of the street conrers that can hook you up with some doobage.

or, order off the internet.


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> That is the most senseless post I have read on this message board
> 
> Asking for the best cigarette brand names on a body building forum



_
Why? We talk about everything here.
It is the "Open Chat" and I already did a thread about drugs here Recrational Drugs with people talking about hardcore drugs and there is another thread about Marijuana  that is quite popular.  _


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

This thread is entertaining...if nothing else.


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Are you near Rio?  I heard drugs are EVERYWHERE down there.  I could be misinformed I guess.


_You are right.  _



> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> first of all you do not need friends, go to a rock concert I am sure you can find a good source for your weed there.
> 
> or, go downtown, to the city, or wherever that ype of place is in Brazil, and look around....I am sure you will find a drug peddler on one of the street conrers that can hook you up with some doobage.
> ...



_The thing is that always been scared to look for that. Eveybody that I am friends with don´t like the idea. I have made a lot of friends like that, damn it . I will go alone in a rock concert next time. _


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

_Anybody here grows their own plant ? _


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2004)

Vieope,

You're right it is an "Open Chat".  All I said was that your post was one of the most senseless posts I have read.   Anthing that describes destroying your body IMO is senseless...   Now there are some recreational drugs that are not so bad as others have mentioned like marijuana.  Even though I no longer smoke it myself, at least it has some positive benefits.  So you should have stuck with that thread .



> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _
> Why? We talk about everything here.
> It is the "Open Chat" and I already did a thread about drugs here Recrational Drugs with people talking about hardcore drugs and there is another thread about Marijuana  that is quite popular.  _


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Anybody here grows their own plant ? _


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2004)

Premier isn't wearing dark sunglasses for nothing 



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

Go see Sepultura if they're still around.  There's always doob at their shows.


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)




----------



## Randy (May 5, 2004)

GR is probably watering his garden as we speak


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _It is the "Open Chat" and I already did a thread about drugs here Recrational Drugs with people talking about hardcore drugs and there is another thread about Marijuana  that is quite popular.  _




yeah, but those threads were not asking for advice on the type of weed or drugs to use/buy.


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Go see Sepultura if they're still around.  There's always doob at their shows.


_I don´like it. One show that I am sure they have it is from the band called "Planet Hemp". Seriously, their sound is amazing. 
One of the best brazilian bands of all time._


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

Never heard Planet Hemp, but sounds like the right show.    I used to love Sepultura.  Couldnt understand a word those Brazilian bastards were saying though.


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Anybody here grows their own plant ? _



there ya go, that is a legal option as far as buying the equipment and the seeds.

I am sure there are plenty of websites that sell all of that stuff.


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Premier isn't wearing dark sunglasses for nothing



[img2]http://www.explorerforum.com/forums/images/smilies/smoking.gif[/img2]

How ya doin Randy?


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2004)

http://www.hempfiles.com/growing/index.shtml


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)




----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2004)

http://www.herbalsmokeshop.com/


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> there ya go, that is a legal option as far as buying the equipment and the seeds.
> 
> I am sure there are plenty of websites that sell all of that stuff.



Translation:  Shut up and talk about bodybuilding already!    j/k


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> there ya go, that is a legal option as far as buying the equipment and the seeds.
> 
> I am sure there are plenty of websites that sell all of that stuff.



_Is it legal ? Are you sure *Prince*?  _


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Translation:  Shut up and talk about bodybuilding already!    j/k


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Never heard Planet Hemp, but sounds like the right show.    I used to love Sepultura.  Couldnt understand a word those Brazilian bastards were saying though.



_I can´t understand too. 
Seriously, try to find "Planet Hemp". It is an amazing sound._


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Is it legal ? Are you sure *Prince*?  _



I am pretty sure in the US it's perfectly legal to buy any type of "plant growing" equipment cause you could say it's for anything.

I am also pretty sure that buying the seeds is legal too.

of course growing it in your house is illegal, but who the hell would know?


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

What style of music is it?


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> I am pretty sure in the US it's perfectly legal to buy any type of "plant growing" equipment cause you could say it's for anything.
> 
> I am also pretty sure that buying the seeds is legal too.
> ...



I'm pretty sure fertile seeds are illegal.  Sterile seeds are sold for jewlery and other novelty items.


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2004)

Fertile seeds are not illegal to sell... 
Ever look through a high times magazine 
It's like anything.. The illigal act is growing it for most that is.


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2004)

Or, you can always get anything on the web.
You should know that by now 

get seeds here


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

I've looked at high times many times.    Ads in a mag or on the net doesnt mean a thing.  Look at all the gear available online.


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> but who the hell would know?


_Cops in U.S use heat sensors to detect unsual activites in your house in the night. I saw an ABC show about it. _


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2004)

What do you mean it doesn't mean a thing 

The net are full of seed vendors...  and as I said it is legal to sell the seeds, just not to grow.   



> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I've looked at high times many times.    Ads in a mag or on the net doesnt mean a thing.  Look at all the gear available online.


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

You're wrong.  Check out www.marijuana.com.  I cant post the specific link because I'm at work (would have to access site to find link).  It IS illegal to possess fertile seeds


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2004)

That is only if your entire house is used as a plantation to grow weed.  Otherwise they wouldn't bother with personal plants unless they showed up for other reasons.



> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Cops in U.S use heat sensors to detect unsual activites in your house in the night. I saw an ABC show about it. _


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> What style of music is it?


_A mix between rock and rap but it works so well. Trust me on that one. _


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> What do you mean it doesn't mean a thing
> 
> The net are full of seed vendors...  and as I said it is legal to sell the seeds, just not to grow.



Following this line of thought...gear is legal, too, since there are so many vendors on the net.


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> That is only if your entire house is used as a plantation to grow weed.


_If you are doing something, it is better to do it right.  _


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2004)

Technically you may be correct, not sure specifically.  I do know that they sell fertile seeds and have known people who received them through non traceable sources of course (have to play it smart).   Tell me how postal inspections would be able to distinguish the difference between marijauna seeds and any other plant seeds?  Technically legal or not,  the seeds are being shipped.   Just as gear is shipped.  .    Personally as far as seeds go though,  most have enough local sources to get all the seeds they need without worrying about trying to get them through a mail order company.   But if you could locate a good source for top notch seeds it could prove to be very benificial to your growing success and quality.  A good seed makes the difference .



> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> You're wrong.  Check out www.marijuana.com.  I cant post the specific link because I'm at work (would have to access site to find link).  It IS illegal to possess fertile seeds


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Technically you may be correct, not sure specifically.  I do know that they sell fertile seeds and have known people who received them through non traceable sources of course (have to play it smart).   Tell me how postal inspections would be able to distinguish the difference between marijauna seeds and any other plant seeds?  Technically legal or not,  the seeds are being shipped.   Just as gear is shipped.  .    Personally as far as seeds go though,  most have enough local sources to get all the seeds they need without worrying about trying to get them through a mail order company.   But if you could locate a good source for top notch seeds it could prove to be very benificial to your growing success and quality.  A good seed makes the difference .



You're back-peddling now.  Your arguement was that the seeds are "legal" to sell, but not grow.  I was merely pointing out that this was untrue.  I know people who've bought gear online and had no problems.  Doesnt have anything to do with the legality.


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

_Why the gorvernment prohibit it since it doesn´t do any harm ?  _


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

Prohibit what?  Seeds?


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

_Marijuana in general._


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

It was outlawed originally because a senator (who used pot frequently) needed a platform to run on.  He claimed that weed "made Negroes commit crimes".  The rest is history.


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

_That is just not good. _


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2004)

Reefer Madness, the stuff makes you go berzerk.


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

Not suprising that he pulled it off, given all the racism back then.  It was a useful scare tactic.


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

_There is a strong plan to legalize all drugs in Brazil. _


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2004)

Var,

Who the hell is back peddling.  What is it, do you want credit for being right that it is technically illegal to sell seeds.  Ok somebody please pin a star on Vars chest.  I admit it, if you verified that selling seeds in the United States is illegal than I was incorrect .

My point was that you could get them, I just happen to mention that I thought they were legal.  The reason I said that was since I knew of some people who purchased them.   But I know that doesn't mean they were legal.  The bottom line is who the hell cares if they are legal or not...    The point is you can get them..
 



> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> You're back-peddling now.  Your arguement was that the seeds are "legal" to sell, but not grow.  I was merely pointing out that this was untrue.  I know people who've bought gear online and had no problems.  Doesnt have anything to do with the legality.


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

No need to get your panties ruffled, Randy.


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _There is a strong plan to legalize all drugs in Brazil. _



IMO, no drugs should be illegal.  Its crazy to think we can win this "war on drugs".  We've been losing it from the start.  We're wasting a lot of time and money trying to tell people what they can and cant do.


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

_I agree. _


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2004)

Yes drugs should be legal.  Abuse of them should be illegal.

Children are legal, child abuse is not.

Then if you are found abusing them you get a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2004)

I'm hungry what's for dinner


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Yes drugs should be legal.  Abuse of them should be illegal.



_I agree too.  _


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2004)

All this talk about marijuana made me hungry..


----------



## Spitfire (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Thanks.  It is good to hear that from someone who is a fan of Tarantino. BTW, did you see Vol.2 ? _
> 
> 
> _I am doing this because I am tired to see my friends using it to relief anxiety once in a while. When something happens they just smoke one. Before social events, after stressful situations, after sex, doesn´t matter. Nicotine is proven to give you some kind of relief and it is the only thing that I can think of to carry around. I thought about OxyContin but then again I don´t do drugs...  _


No Vieope I havent seen vol 2 and am pissed that I havent, no one wants to go with me so I might go by my self, or drag some one with me.
As for oxycottens, my friend died last year from those, please dont take them.


----------



## Spitfire (May 6, 2004)

By the way I "knew" someone that grew 17 "plants", If you have any questions let me know I can "ask him" for you


----------



## Randy (May 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your friend Spitfire.

For those of you not familar with oxycottons...
Here is information about it.

CLICK HERE 



> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> No Vieope I havent seen vol 2 and am pissed that I havent, no one wants to go with me so I might go by my self, or drag some one with me.
> As for oxycottens, my friend died last year from those, please dont take them.


----------



## Spitfire (May 6, 2004)

Thanks Bro


----------



## cornfed (May 6, 2004)

since the end of my spring break, i've gone through an oz of dro and half was purple haze.
analyze my stance


----------



## Randy (May 6, 2004)

This kid must have been corn fed 



> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> since the end of my spring break, i've gone through an oz of dro and half was purple haze.
> analyze my stance


----------



## cornfed (May 6, 2004)

LOL  change the old name to gangafed or dankcornfed or chivafed


----------



## Randy (May 6, 2004)




----------



## LAM (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> since the end of my spring break, i've gone through an oz of dro and half was purple haze.



Outstanding ! keep up the good work cornfed...


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> Why? This is a bodybuilding and fitness board, if someone is going to start a stupid thread like this I can and will say whatever I want, and so can you or anyone else.
> 
> Smoking is one of the unhealthiest (legal) things you can do. I do not really think tobacco should be banned, what I meant by that was if anything should be banned it should be tobacco, not ephedra or andro. It's a huge contradiction, and that is why I said it.


For the record I didn't mean any offense here, just giving my opinion.


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

shit you have to click on it to enjoy


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

<cough> <cough> <cough>  
Can you please put out that cigarette 
I have delicate wolf lungs  

Thank You


----------

